# Swift customer care



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I would just like to say a few positive words about my experience with the Swift customer care team.
My 2009 Bolero 680FB developed a fault with the mattress .I contacted Mick France at Swift with the problem,who requested a photo to pass on to Kerry Robinson in customer care.
The outcome was i received a letter from the bed manufacturer ,who will arrange to collect the mattress from my home,repair or replace and return back to me,free of charge.

Thank you Swift


Les


----------

